# Fischfond - aber richtig



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

Habe auf der Seite eines nicht ganz unbekannten Anglers ein Rezept für einen Fischfond gefunden. 

Kann man so machen, muss man aber nicht (oder auf Deutsch gesagt: Da schüttelts einen als Koch).........

Daher im folgenden das Rezept für einen Fischfond (und ein paar Fehler, die man vermeiden sollte):

Grundsätzlich schmeckt man aus jedem Fond/Soße/Supppe nur das raus, was man vorher auch reintut.

Das "Grundrezept" ist denkbar einfach:
1 Liter Wasser, 1 kg "Material".

Das "Material" selber unterteilt sich dann in ca. 3/4 Fischreste (Köpfe, Gräten, Haut, eben alles was beim filieren über bleibt) und ca. 1/4 Gemüse.

Das Gemüse selber in ca. jeweils 1/3 Zwiebelstreifen, 1/3 Lauchstreifen, 1/6 Selleriestreifen und 1/6 Fenchelstreifen (kann man auch gerne anders "mischen", z. B. auch Fenchel ode rSellerie weglassen, falls das jemand nicht mag...).

Die Fischreste unter fließendem Wasser kurz waschen ist klar. Aber AUF KEINEN FALL - wie woanders empfohlen - anschließend etwa 30 Minuten wässern!!!

Wir wollen ja den Fischgeschmack im Fond haben und nicht mit dem "Einweichwasser " wegkippen. Und wenn man was "wässert", zieht das Wasser nun mal Geschmacksrtoffe aus jedem Material raus.

Wasser, Fischreste und Gemüse in einen Topf geben und *langsam* aufkochen. Den dabei entstehenden Eiweissschaum abschöpfen.

Dann (bemessen auf das Grundrezept von 1 kg Material) 2 Nelken, 2 - 3Lorbeerblätter, ca. 10 zerstossene Pfefferkörner (wers hat und mag: Piment klappt auch klasse!!) zugeben und dann ca. 20 Minuten ganz leicht sieden lassen bzw. knapp unter dem Siedepunkt ziehen lassen.

NICHT KOCHEN, und schon gar nicht so: 
"Nach einer guten Stunde sind sämtliche Geschmacksstoffe aus den Fischkarkassen herausgekocht".

Fischgräten sind auf Grund ihrer Struktur viel schneller "ausgelaugt" als z. B. Fleischknochen. Aus Fleischknochen kocht man ja auch Leim. Kocht man Fischreste zu lange, (wie von anderen empfohlen 1 Stunde) "leimt" der Fond nachher (merkt man, wenn er beim probieren auf den Lippen "leicht kelben" bleibt..) ohne mehr Geschmack zubringen. 

*20 Minuten ziehen lassen reichen völlig!*

Dann den Fischfond durch ein feines Sieb geben.

AUF KEINEN FALL dann noch reduzieren - jedenfalls nicht wenn man sich an obiges Rezept mit mit Material/Wasser 1:1 gehalten hat - vollkommen unnötig, braucht nur mehr Energie und verstärkt das "leimen"!

Und um einen wirklich klaren Fond zu bekommen, gibts einen einfachen Trick:

Den Fond über Nacht in den Kühlschrank stellen.

Unten setzt sich das Trübe ab, oben ist der klare Fond (je nachdem wie man gearbeitet hat (Schaum gut abgeschöpft, nicht "gekocht" sondern ziehen lassen etc.) variiert der Anteil von "Trübem" und absolut klarem Fond von 1:10 bis 1:3.

Dann gießt man einfach vorsichtig den klaren Teil in einen zweiten Behälter und hat so ganz ohne Passiertuch etc. einen absolut klaren Fond für klare Fischsuppen.

AUF KEINEN FALL das "Trübe" wegschütten!

Daraus kann man hervorragend gebundene Suppen oder Soßen herstellen.

Grundsätzlich sollte man den Fond nicht salzen. Da man je nach Weiterverarbeitung (Suppen, Soßen, Eintöpfe etc.) mit unterschedlichen Zugaben (Sahne, Eigelb) und Einlagen (Fisch, Gemüse, Kräuter etc.) unterschiedliche Mengen an Salz brauchen wird.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

#6#6#6
Das hab ich jetzt auch kapiert!:vik:
Danke Thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

Gerne doch )


----------



## hotte50 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

@Thomas9904

kann man diesen Fischfond auch einfrieren und wenn ja, wie lange ??

und.....kann man den auch von Süßwasserfischen machen oder empfiehlt sich hierfür nur  Meeresfisch ?


----------



## troutcontrol (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

moin + noch ne frage:
kiemen und alles blutige kommt doch vorher weg, oder?

grüsse
martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

Locker einzufrieren, ca. 1 Jahr kein Problem (bei mindestens -18 Grad)

Dazu kann man jede Fischart verwenden.

Kiemen brauchen nicht weg, wieso auch? Auch die geben Geschmack.


----------



## theactor (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

HI,

schon ausgedruckt und als "Extraseite" ins "Bratfisch&mehr"-KB gelegt! 
THX |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

))


----------



## hotte50 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

danke für den Tipp #6


äh....ich muss mir noch einen zweiten Gefrierschrank anschaffen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

Auf besagter Seite habe ich auch noch die "Anleitung" für Fischsoßen gefunden, welche man aus dem Fond kochen kann.

Daher hier auch gleich nochmal wie einfacher/richtig geht:
Mehlschwitzen wie dort empfohlen macht heute keiner mehr. Zu aufwändig, zu viel (Fisch)Geschmack geht durch die große benötigte Menge an Mehl und Butter verloren, und man sollte die Soße bei einer Mehlschwitze auch mindestens ca. 15 - 20 Minuten durchkochen (und dabei ständig rühren, weil die auch sehr leicht anbrennt)...

Statt dessen (genannte Mengen lassen sich nach eigenem Geschmack natürlich variieren, der eine mag mehr Wein, der andere mehr Sahne, Mengen sind nur Anhaltspunkte für den ersten Versuch...):

ca. 0,5 l Fond, ca. 0,4 l Sahne, ca. 0.1 l Weißwein.

Aufkochen, abbinden mit Mondamin (Mondamin mit etwas kaltem Weißwein glattrühren und unter die kochende Soße rühren, einmal richtig aufkochen lassen, fertig). Dabei lieber mit wenig Mondamin anfangen und in mehreren Schritten zur gewünschten Dicke abbinden.

Dann abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer.

Aus dieser Grundsoße lassen sich dann durch Zugabe verschiedenster Zutaten einfachst Soßen herstellen. Dabei beachten, dass Kräuter und Alkoholika erst ganz zum Schluss zugegeben werden sollten (direkt vor dem Servieren) und die Soße dann nicht mehr aufgekocht wird. Ansonsten verfliegt der Geschmack in die Luft, man will ihn ja aber in der Soße!

Senfsoße: Einfach Senf nach Geschmack unterrühren (Tipp: Groben, scharfen Senf (z. B. Dijon) verwenden, da natürlich bei der Menge aufpassen...)

Meerrettichsoße: Meerrettich (entweder frisch gerieben oder fertig aus dem Glas) in die Soße rühren.

Dillsoße (oder sonstige frische Kräuter): Dill kurz vor der Fertigstellung der Soße schneiden, in die Soße geben und sofort servieren - nicht mehr aufkochen!

Zwiebel - Speck - Soße: Geräucherten Bauchspeck zusammen mit Zwiebelwürfeln anbraten, überschüssiges Fett abgießen und dann alles unter die Soße ziehen.

Pfeffersoße: Zwiebelwürfel in etwas Butter andünsten, grüner Pfeffer dazu (den aus der Dose, der in Salzlake eingelegt ist, keinen getrockneten verwenden! Pfeffer in einem Sieb kurz unter fließendem Wasser abspülen), mit etwas Weinbrand oder Cognac ablöschen, Grundsoße dazu, aufkochen, fertig.

Tipp:
Wer eine "fluffige" Soße möchte, kann vor dem Servieren und der Zugabe oben genannter Zutaten etwas steif geschlagene Sahne unter die Soße heben. Dadurch wird die Soße schaumiger..


----------



## fritte (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

Hi, 
den Fond haste sehr gut erklärt. 
Habe auch schon einiges erlebt, da haben manche noch Möhren wie bei einer Jus dazu gegeben und sich gewundert warum mein Fond klar war und deren gelblich-Orange.
Ich meine es sind alles erfahrungswerte, die man auch gerne mal weiter gibt.
Aber manche lasse ich auch gerne mal auflaufen um zu sehen wie sie es dann meistern.
Hättes ja noch das Klären mit Eiweiß schreiben können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

Brauchts nicht (das klären).
Über Nacht stehen lassen, dann setzt sich alles ab.
Oben das Klare für klare Suppen verwenden, unten das "getrübte" für gebundene Suppen und Soßen...


----------



## fritte (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

Sah ja, so im großen und ganzen machen wir das auch immer.
Finde Kaisergranat,Hummer,Languste super lecker für Soßen, nicht nur das sie ne schöne Farbe abgeben, sondern auch die Soßenansich sind super lecker.
Wie ich gelesen habe, legierst du deine Soßen und Suppen zum teil.
Immer wieder lecker, nur nichts für ne Massenproduktion


----------



## MrTom (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*



> Hättes ja noch das Klären mit Eiweiß schreiben können.


Mach ich auch gerne, nicht nur bei Fischbrühen#6
Ich nehm übrigens keine Köpfe für den Fischfond, da scheiden sich sicherlich die Geister(geschmacklich ist da sicher kein Unterschied)
mfg Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*



> (geschmacklich ist da sicher kein Unterschied)


Nur in einem:
Mehr Material ergibt halt auch mehr Fond )


----------



## MrTom (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur in einem:
> Mehr Material ergibt halt auch mehr Fond )


Dann hab ich lieber etwas weniger|supergri
mfg Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischfond - aber richtig*

Ist beim Angeln wie beim Kochen:
Jeder wie ers mag )


----------

